# Auxiliary dash  socket fuse (anyone know where they are)



## james1508 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone know where the passenger side   fuse box is in a Peugeot   Boxer base motorhome (2013) ?    The handbook indicates there should be Three. I can locate the engine one and  the drivers side one  but cannot find the one on the passenger side .  Marquis dont know, Peugeot referred me to a dealer because the say they dont know  and the dealer says its behind the Glove box. I have had the full glove box and drink chiller box out twice  but no joy. I have also tried the camper fuses too. 

The grandson decided a 20p would be a perfect fit for the socket :scared:

any advice appreciated.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 21, 2014)

You mean this one?




Oh, mine is earlier than yours but I imagine it would be in a similar place.


----------



## james1508 (Jul 21, 2014)

MikeH said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> View attachment 23934
> 
> Oh, mine is earlier than yours but I imagine it would be in a similar place.



Cheers Mike  for the pic  .  I have an air bag where yours is. I dont want to go poking around that incase it goes off    it would make sense that it is around that area. Any thoughts ? pics below.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 21, 2014)

Is there a panel actually in your glovebox like there is in mine?


----------



## clarkpeacock (Jul 21, 2014)

james1508 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know where the passenger side   fuse box is in a Peugeot   Boxer base motorhome (2013) ?    The handbook indicates there should be Three. I can locate the engine one and  the drivers side one  but cannot find the one on the passenger side .  Marquis dont know, Peugeot referred me to a dealer because the say they dont know  and the dealer says its behind the Glove box. I have had the full glove box and drink chiller box out twice  but no joy. I have also tried the camper fuses too.
> 
> ...



I think you'll find the manual is referring to the passenger side of a LHD van, in other words the one you have already found on your drivers side!  Not aware of one behind the fuse box and it looks like MikeHs van is pre 2003.  2003-07 do have fuse boxes on drivers and passengers sides, but not in glove box.  All very confusing and I don't know where you will find your dash socket fuse anyway!

Some help that was then


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Fuses*

I have been informed by a contributor to the Fiat forum-Ducato section, that a third fusebox is an option and is hidden behind the lower panel holding the driver's seatbelt mechanism.

Alf


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Auxiliary dash socket*

The OP asks about the Auxiliary dash socket not the cigarette lighter socket most vans after 2006 come with both these.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Auxiliary dash socket*

Looks Exactly like the Cigarette lighter socket and works the same BUT is Not a lighter socket ( many being constructed from plastic not metal )  you find the same in many car boots now for 12v accessories many of which come with the plug to fit either a cigarette lighter socket or the auxiliary socket

see this link

http://www.amazon.com/Bell-Automotive-22-1-39051-8-Mount-Socket/dp/B000IG205Y

Alf


----------



## james1508 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks all.

Mike: the full glove box is lower down than yours  and can be full removed fully including the shelf revealing all the passenger side behind the dash leaving only the air bag compartment intact (where your glove box is) i havent messed with that part where your fuses are because its the air bag compartment so im a  a bit cautious. 

Cheers Alf, your right there is a fuse  box drivers side door pillar  but they are for stuff like heated seats and many are not  used but there is a REAR 12 v socket but that fuse is fine although i dont have a rear socket.

Thanks clarkpeacock you may be on to something with the book being for LH but they get it half right because the book indicates  as Alf says there are fuses in the drivers pillar which in book terms would be the passenger pillar in LH terms. 

I have checked all fuses in the drivers side that dont represent the image in the handbook and they are all ok (tested with a meter) . As its taken my reversing camera out i will have to get it sorted, may pull a feed from the cigarette lighter which does still work but not to keen on doing that.

thanks again

James


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 21, 2014)

It looks like a cigar lighter socket, a little bit like a Captains chair looks like a seat with arm rests:drive:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 22, 2014)

*12v sockets*

David if you read my post it would be self explanatory most of the 12v accessory sockets are plastic based so unsuitable for any form of heat the cigarette lighter sockets being mainly constructed of metal.

Alf


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 22, 2014)

James you could try here,...INFOTEC - Service Box Peugeot
They list fuse 33 for a 12v socket and fuse 44 for the lighter socket in the drivers side fusebox in the door pillar fusebox they list fuse 56 for a 12v socket,  however the fact a dead short with a 20p coin may have blown a connection as well can you ease out the socket to check the connections to check.

   it would be easy to re feed the socket via an inline fuse from the battery but myself I would rather find the fault and repair.

Alf


----------

